# LCD-Display



## Ganto (3. September 2003)

hi zäme

hat jemand erfahrungen mit lcd-displays unter linux? ich habe mich vorhin ein bisschen durch google gekämpft, aber das meiste ist ziemlich simpel und veraltet. was braucht ihr für ein treiber/programm?

das hier macht für mich noch einen anständigen eindruck:
http://lcd-mod.sourceforge.net

falls ich etwas zustande bringe, werde ich mich melden. 

greetz ganto


----------



## Habenix (3. September 2003)

Hi  Ganto,

also ich persönlich hab keinen LCD aber ein Freund von mir und ich muss sagen die Schriften/Fonts in RedHat sind einfach zauberhaft. Treiber? Musste er nicht installieren ...LCD wurde sofort erkannt


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Ganto (3. September 2003)

einfach erkannt  ist ja geil! dann muss ich das teil mal anstecken. 

der link oben ist nicht so der bringer, dafür habe ich hier vielleicht noch etwas interessantes:
http://lcdproc.omnipotent.net

greetz ganto


----------



## Habenix (3. September 2003)

die seite ist down/protest

aber ich würde mir mal bei redhat die Hardwareunterstützung-DB browsen um zu sehen ob der LCD auch unterstützt wird...soweit ich mich erinnern  kann war das ein LG LCD

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Ganto (3. September 2003)

shit, ja, die seite hat heute nachmittag noch funktioniert. aber bei google ist sie noch im cache. 

das lcd wird nicht ausdrücklich erkannt. aber es ist ein hd44780 parallel -lcd. mit der nötigen software wird das schon laufen.

ganto


----------



## Sway (12. September 2003)

ich hab den LG 1710B und es läuft einfach super unter Linux. Das einzige "problem" ist der DVI anschluss. Der DVI ist meisst an den Grafikkarten der 2ter Ausgang. Mit der Geforce4 und dem passenden Treiber läuft auch alles einwandfrei. Lediglich in der XF86Config-4 musste bei *Section "Monitor"* Option	"ConnectedMonitor" "DFP" nachgetragen werden. Nur so am rande, falls du das es auch am DVI anschließt.

Am SubD läuft alles ohne extra einstellungen


----------



## joedalton (30. Januar 2004)

*Missverständnis*

Tja, Habenix und Sway,

irgendwie scheint Ihr die Frage von Ganto nicht so richtig verstanden zu haben.
Er meint so ein niedliches Punktmatrix-LC-Display  mit einem HD44780-Controller von Hitachi, das man an die parallele oder serielle Schnittstelle (gibts evtl. sogar für USB ?) anschließen kann und kein TFT-Bildschirm.

Joe


----------

